# Benadryl and Metronidazole



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Maz,

Not an IF question, hope that's ok but is it ok to take Benadryl while on a course of antibiotics (Metronidazole)

I'm nearly finished the course of antib's anyway but I've been taking Benadryl as well and I just feel completely shattered and a bit woozy especially this morning. Drowsiness is meant to be quite rare with Benadryl but I keep finding myself wanting to fall asleep!

Thanks, Lizzy xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

You can take these both together but it may be that the combination is making you more tired. Drowsiness is a very rare side effect with metronidazole too but perhaps both of them together means that you are feeling the effects more than usual. If it's too much then just lay off the Benadryl until you've finished the antibiotics 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Maz


----------

